# Proper Age to Switch to Adult Kibble



## dschles

Our breeder told us to switch our puppy to adult kibble by six months because puppies no longer need the extra calories associated with puppy kibble by that age. I have seen posts on this forum that say a puppy should be fed puppy kibble for the first year. I am curious to hear what other breeders are recommending to their buyers.


----------



## Laurief

My breeder never recommended anything specific but all the reading I have done says to take them off of it & you can go to adult food at 6 months. At 6 months I bought an 8lb bag of puppy food & an 8lb bag of adult and mixed it. Once Logan is done with that, I will go to all adult food. BUT__ I was going to move him to the adult food his sisters were on -vet ordered SO diet - but the vet told me that puppies should not have SO until they are 10 months old- just FYI in case anyone else uses it.


----------



## Sunnygirl

My breeder recommended starting to transition to adult food as early as 4 or 5 months for larger puppies, and no later than 6 months.


----------



## littlebuddy

my breeder and vet recommended to switch his food around 10-12 months because sometimes adult food is a little to tough for them to digest.


----------



## TnTWalter

*What is SO so I know?*

Thanks so much.

Trisheace:


----------



## Jane

My breeder told me that if they don't have any problems with being overweight, it is okay to keep them on the higher-calorie puppy kibble because Havs are very high energy dogs 

I switched to adult food at 1 year. I recently switched my adult Hav back to puppy kibble now that we have a 2nd Hav (puppy) and it is just easier to have one bag vs. two bags in my cupboard. When the puppy is 1 year, I'll switch them both to the adult kibble. 

Jane


----------



## Missy

Tee hee. My puppy Cash is chubby and needs adult food and my Adult Jasper doesn't eat so needs puppy food :frusty: My vet said that once they are fixed they can go on adult food. I have been feeding an all stages kibble and the raw medallions.


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm glad I came across this thread. Gryff just turned 5 months and I need to buy a new bag of dog food. I think I will buy puppy food for one more bag and then when the bag is half full, slowly switch him over.


----------

